# Power: The Empty Throne (Closed)



## Gomez (Jun 1, 2005)

I am sorry but this game is closed.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 1, 2005)

Interested. One post a day or so I would assume?

I would like Vigo or the High Priest


----------



## Gomez (Jun 1, 2005)

Turns will be due once a week. But there will be several threads open for you to interact with the other players and myself.


----------



## jpwic (Jun 1, 2005)

Sounds interesting, count me in


----------



## Gomez (Jun 1, 2005)

If you are interested in playing a specific character just say so. If your the only one interested in that character he/she will be yours. If I have more than one interested in the same character then I will flip a coin!


----------



## jpwic (Jun 1, 2005)

Hmm... I've always liked the Navy so Admiral Stephen sounds good


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks interesting.

Does the fact that i've never heard of the Star Kingdom of Rigel exclude me from tossing my hat in?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 1, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Looks interesting.
> 
> Does the fact that i've never heard of the Star Kingdom of Rigel exclude me from tossing my hat in?




Not at all.   I will provide a basic introduction and geography lesson before the game starts. Everyone will have the same information about the Star Kingdom of Rigel.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 1, 2005)

Great.  Then my hat, it is tossed in.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 1, 2005)

No character creation. As I seem to be getting even more free time these days this sounds interesting. Especially Admiral Duncan Hunter.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 2, 2005)

I am very interested, As characther prefence... CEO, General, Admrial, Arch-priest... I wouldn't be able to decide


----------



## Westgate Polks (Jun 2, 2005)

*Jumping in w/ Both Feet*

Please add me to your list of players.  As for particular characters I have no preferences.

Bring it on!


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 2, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 3, 2005)

I'd be interested in playing the Prince, even if he's eventually the guy formerly known as Prince. This is more free form than some other games here? Or are you just using a home ruleset?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 3, 2005)

Count me in please. This sounds like a lot of fun. Is there a rule set? PbP Risk. Being an Aussie I'll take dibs on the PM, and promise not to play him like Australia's current Prime Minister :-D>

Thanks Gomez, love yer work.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh, a chance to play a royalb***** sounds like fun...   [Princess Miressa de Roland]

Gomez, how soon will this be kicking off?  What system will it be using?  How much reading will we need to do to be ready to play this properly?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 4, 2005)

I plan on starting the game as soon as it fills up. I will post the rules for the game today. It is my own system and not too compilacated.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

Gomez, cool thanks for the heads up...  You might want to consider me an alternate.  I will be gone for 11 days in June with no guarantee of being able to post.


----------



## colindownes (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd be interested in hopping aboard, either with Charles VII or Sen. Bracus.


----------



## Barak (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd be up to play some random dude.


----------



## Hibno (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd like to play in your game. I don't care what character I get.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 5, 2005)

Sign me up.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 5, 2005)

Add me to the list


----------



## yangnome (Jun 6, 2005)

I too am interested Gomez.  Also, if you'd like forum space that gives access to private forums (for character/GM conversations), PMs for all players, etc. please let me know.


----------



## Hibno (Jun 6, 2005)

That sounds like a bribe, Yangnome.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> I too am interested Gomez.  Also, if you'd like forum space that gives access to private forums (for character/GM conversations), PMs for all players, etc. please let me know.




Gomez, Ditto, I'm an administrator on a place on the side that can give you access to that.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 6, 2005)

Me, bribe the GM?  That's unheard of, preposterous.  I am insulted that you would even suggest that I would consider such a thing!!! 

BTW, provided there is room, the Arch Priest interests me.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 6, 2005)

Bribing?  That means he's one step ahead of all the other players, no fair!


----------



## yangnome (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey, the first post did say " The goal is to become the new Emperor by any means necessary"... bribery couldn't hurt, especially if it involves bribing the god of the world.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Just a update. 

I am still tweeking the rules and stating the characters so I looks like it will not be until next week for a game start. 

We have 16 players so the game is FULL!!!   

yangnome and Brother Shatterstone have suggested running the game on a forum that can have private forums for each player and private messaging. That would really work well for a game like this. Would anyone have an objection to me hosting the game at groovygamers.com. Brother Shatterstone is an ADMIN over there.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 6, 2005)

I would prefer to stay here, I cannot access Groovygamers from work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone is an ADMIN over there.




Which means no matter how much I try I cannot hide the player forum from myself...  but I'm also done as only an alternate so I have no issues with not playing.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone, 
Would there be any objection to me using the Fight Club area to run the game? I would want to have a thread for each player, a OOC thread, and a IC thread. I know that's alot so I wanted to run it past you.

It would require a honor system to not look in the other players thread but I think it can be done!


----------



## yangnome (Jun 6, 2005)

Gomez, if need be, we can run at my place.  I own the site and can provide what you need, including moderator access to your game forums, photo galleries, etc.  Let me know if you need it.


----------



## Barak (Jun 6, 2005)

Just a suggestion (as a player (I think)). 

Instead of having a thread per player, couldn't private stuff between each player and DM (that would be YOU, Gomez!) be done by e-mail?  That would seem like the most private, easy solution.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Would there be any objection to me using the Fight Club area to run the game?




I know its hardly used but I don't want to step toes to upset someone...  I would suggest using “Talking the Talk” and “Playing the Game” just like normal games in that case.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks yangnome,   
But I have a feeling that several people would prefer to have it here. Let me do some thinking on how I could get it to work.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 6, 2005)

I think I will back out for now. Please give my place to one of the alternates.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 6, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> I would prefer to stay here, I cannot access Groovygamers from work.




Ditto


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> Instead of having a thread per player, couldn't private stuff between each player and DM (that would be YOU, Gomez!) be done by e-mail?  That would seem like the most private, easy solution.




Yes, but then it becomes a lot harder for the players to get track of stuff... Ditto for the DM.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know its hardly used but I don't want to step toes to upset someone...  I would suggest using “Talking the Talk” and “Playing the Game” just like normal games in that case.




Now if I could get Princess Miressa de Roland and Arch-Priest Charles VII involved in a steel cage match it might meet the criteria for the Fight Club forum. LOL!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Now if I could get Princess Miressa de Roland and Arch-Priest Charles VII involved in a steel cage match it might meet the criteria for the Fight Club forum. LOL!




In that case you might as well toss in some mud too!


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, but then it becomes a lot harder for the players to get track of stuff... Ditto for the DM.





We could use alot of sblock.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> In that case you might as well toss in some mud too!




That is totally..........BRILLANT!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> We could use alot of sblock.



I think the thing to do is to sblock it with individual threads and play it on ENworld...  Its unfair to have those who cannot access another board miss out in the game cause it has a naughty word in its url and meta tag.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Would 16 different player threads be too much for the _Talk the Talk_ forum?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Would 16 different player threads be too much for the _Talk the Talk_ forum?




Too much?  Don't really know we've had 131 threads posted in the last two weeks...  Some would be used alot and others probably not so much.  Either way it’s probably your best bet and people already have their own methods to track their IC and OOC threads so I don't see it as a real issue.

If your wanting my blessing you have it.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Thank you O'Lord!


----------



## Barak (Jun 6, 2005)

I can understand why Gomez, as the DM, might have a problem with handling individual "threads" by e-mails, as it would mean 16 different people to deal with, but any player having any such issue really shouldn't even have an e-mail address.

Anyway, I don't really mind how it's handled, so just let me know, and let me know who I'm playing.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 6, 2005)

Yeah, just whatever works for me. One thing about using email though, if we used gmail then it keeps conversations in one "thread" type structure which would work well I think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> I can understand why Gomez, as the DM, might have a problem with handling individual "threads" by e-mails, as it would mean 16 different people to deal with, but any player having any such issue really shouldn't even have an e-mail address.




Consider you just said that I shouldn't be playing PbP, moderating it, or administrating another forum, would you like to explain why my desire to not have it via email address is an issue?   

I'm sorry, but I download from my ISP every day when I get home from work...  I wouldn't be able to look back upon what happened while at work.


----------



## Barak (Jun 6, 2005)

Ah yes.  Sorry.  I forgot that some people where -not- using web-based e-mail addresses for such things.  That might be an issue..  Of course, a rather -rare- one, but an issue nonetheless.



> Consider you just said that I shouldn't be playing PbP, moderating it, or administrating another forum, would you like to explain why my desire to not have it via email address is an issue?




That however, I fail to understand.  I know for a fact I never said such things.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 6, 2005)

I'd rather have it here, if only because the logistics of going to another place and checking up on it the way I do with ENWorld PbPs would be annoying.  I just about _live_ at ENWorld on "My Subscribed Threads".


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> Ah yes.  Sorry.  I forgot that some people where -not- using web-based e-mail addresses for such things.  That might be an issue..  Of course, a rather -rare- one, but an issue nonetheless.




I have web email but I download it with outlook every night.  I can’t imagine using a web client as my primary source of email.




			
				Barak said:
			
		

> That however, I fail to understand.  I know for a fact I never said such things.




Right, you said I shouldn't have an email address...  I guess what I quoted you, as saying was actually nicer.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have web email but I download it with outlook every night.  I can’t imagine using a web client as my primary source of email.





I couldn't either. Until gmail.

I'm seriously obsessed, someone help me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I couldn't either. Until gmail.




  I got a few gmail accounts but I've yet to really use them... 



			
				Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I'm seriously obsessed, someone help me.




Does that mean your reading your spam now?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I got a few gmail accounts but I've yet to really use them...
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean your reading your spam now?





In the several months that I've had gmail I've gotten something like two spam emails. And both of those were sent straight to my spam folder to easily be deleted.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> In the several months that I've had gmail I've gotten something like two spam emails. And both of those were sent straight to my spam folder to easily be deleted.




Cool, I can't take out all of my spam in about 30 seconds...  I recognize it as it seems to be different users with the same subject most of the time...  Oh and I did name a character of the display name of a piece of spam once.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 7, 2005)

At any rate, I'm in for the game no matter how you decide to run it (here, email, somewhere else, etc.)  If for some reason youwant to check out what I have to offer, let me know and I can set up some demo forums, or give you mod access to some current games.  Drop me an email myusername@myusername.com (substitute my username of course.)


----------



## Barak (Jun 7, 2005)

> Right, you said I shouldn't have an email address... I guess what I quoted you, as saying was actually nicer.




Nooooooooo..  What I said was that people who couln't handle receiving e-mail from one more source (the DM of this game) shouldn't have an e-mail address.  And that was before I admitted that people who use a non-web-based e-mail would have a genuine problem.

Let's not make a Tarrasque out of a kobold here.  Let's wait for the game for that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> Nooooooooo..  What I said was that people who couln't handle receiving e-mail from one more source (the DM of this game) shouldn't have an e-mail address.  And that was before I admitted that people who use a non-web-based e-mail would have a genuine problem.




That might have been what you wanted to say but its not what you said:



			
				Barak said:
			
		

> I can understand why Gomez, as the DM, might have a problem with handling individual "threads" by e-mails, as it would mean 16 different people to deal with, but any player having any such issue really shouldn't even have an e-mail address.




Not nearly as kind, not nearly as understanding, and quite possible for someone to take offense to. (Which I really didn't.)



			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Let's not make a Tarrasque out of a kobold here.  Let's wait for the game for that.



I agree.  I just wanted to help you out before you honesty offended someone by accident.


----------



## Barak (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, if you read the whole thread, and take quotation marks in context as well, you'll see that there is no difference between what I "meant" to say and what I actually said.

But whatever.  Let's get on with the game, and fight it out -there-!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> Well, if you read the whole thread, and take quotation marks in context as well, you'll see that there is no difference between what I "meant" to say and what I actually said.




Is their?  As requested all of your words in the post in question:



			
				Barak said:
			
		

> I can understand why Gomez, as the DM, might have a problem with handling individual "threads" by e-mails, as it would mean 16 different people to deal with, but any player having any such issue really shouldn't even have an e-mail address.
> 
> Anyway, I don't really mind how it's handled, so just let me know, and let me know who I'm playing.




I don't see anything that changes what I said... and I don't see anything that backs up your change of words/heart until a few posts later.  but whatever.   



			
				Barak said:
			
		

> But whatever.  Let's get on with the game, and fight it out -there-!




Why would our two character's fight?  Doesn't it seem a little metagamed to let an OOC discussion influence our character's IC actions?


----------



## Barak (Jun 7, 2005)

Well..  The goal of the game is to become emperor..  There's only one..  So no matter what, we'll be "fighting".

And all I said was that we could handle the personal "threads" by e-mails.  By that, it's pretty easy to see that I meant an exchange of e-mails between the DM and the players (which, for players, would only mean e-mails from the DM).  Then, I granted that it dould be a problem for people who use non-web-based e-mail.  That is all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> Well..  The goal of the game is to become emperor..  There's only one..  So no matter what, we'll be "fighting".




It’s very near sided thinking of not aligning yourself with at least someone in the beginning… and that’s were we are starting.   (or you all.  I’m still an alternate in this game and doubt I can really join till after the 27 or so.)



			
				Barak said:
			
		

> And all I said was that we could handle the personal "threads" by e-mails.  By that, it's pretty easy to see that I meant an exchange of e-mails between the DM and the players (which, for players, would only mean e-mails from the DM).  Then, I granted that it dould be a problem for people who use non-web-based e-mail.  That is all.




Again what you meant to say and what you said are two different things...  (I'm taking of the very first post you made.)  Again what you said could be seen as being rude and I would hope you would gain something from this experience.  Double check your words and be quick to apologize when you make a mistake…  Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Barak (Jun 7, 2005)

Alright.  You are right, and I was wrong.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 7, 2005)

So what is next?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 7, 2005)

I will post the rules, a background, and characters. It's just taking me a little longer to get everything typed up. But it will not take long. In the mean time I will post who has what character.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 7, 2005)

Here is the character list and player list. 

*Prince Elster de Roland*  - James Heard
*Princess Miressa de Roland* - Open
*Prime Minister Vinell de Talbot* - D20Dazza
*Duke Frederic de Ount* - Sollir Furryfoot
*Count Paval de Bree* - Westgate Polks
*General John Waveral* - LogicsFate
*General Albert Harrington* - Ranger Rick
*Admiral Stephen Burgos*  - Jpwic
*Admiral Duncan Hunter* - Captain Tagon
*Senator George Bracus* - colindownes
*Senator Miriam Montague* - Hibno
*Arch-Priest Charles VII* - yangnome
*Governor Marcus Lake* - Barak
*Governor Julius de Gray* - Rkhet
*CEO Vigo Vasenius* - Wystan
*CEO George Powers* - RobotRobotI

PS I have changes some of the names of the characters.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 7, 2005)

I understand that there can only be one.  So all past freindships may be thrown out the window.  But ......


Do you have any basic guidlines as who is/was friendly with who? And who is known by whom?

There are 2 admirals and 2 Generals. Will/where they cohorts or bitter rivals as they climbed the ranks?


Are any of the Admirals/Generals heros of the general populace?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 7, 2005)

I will give short bios on each character but it will be up to you if your character is friendly or hostile with the others.  

Each character will have a set of ratings detailing such things as how good their security is against assassination and espionage, popularity among the populace, finanacial strength, influence in the senate, etc.....

You can try and improve those ratings through various actions. You can also influence the empire through plans and operations of your design. 

Example. 
A rebellion has broken out on Sirius. (either a GM controlled event or possibly caused by a character). The General sends troops in to quell the uprising. (He controls both the Sirius National Guard and two Imperial Army Brigades.) He crushes the rebellion and then champions reforms and civic improvements on Sirius in the senate. All this would gain the general popularity and increased influence with the senators from Sirius.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2005)

> Princess Miressa de Roland - Brother Shatterstone




Gomez, I really do not have the time for this game, it's nothing personal RL is just picking up.  I’ll still play if you cannot find anyone else but I would appreciate it if you try.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gomez, I really do not have the time for this game, it's nothing personal RL is just picking up.  I’ll still play if you cannot find anyone else but I would appreciate it if you try.




BS,
I can have her be a NPC until you have the time to play if that is ok with you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2005)

I think for a game like this it would be best if there were no way the GM/DM could be shown as having bias...  Not saying you would be but the potential to look bias is surely there.  I think another player would be the better option.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

Well I'm here and still keen to have a crack. I've always said when I'm Prime Minister I'll...Now's my chance - MMMWWWAAAAHHHHHHHHH. Woops public forum. My fellow councillors I look forward to working cooperatively and collaboratively to better the position of Sirius in the Galatic Empire. *Bows to rich applause*


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2005)

I have one slot open for this game, the Princess Miressa de Roland. If you wish to join just say so here.

A game update. I am still working on the rules at the moment. There is still alot for me to work on. So it might be a couple of weeks before the game starts. Just keep a eye out for any messages on this thread. Stating out 16 characters is going to take me a while!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 10, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I have one slot open for this game, the Princess Miressa de Roland. If you wish to join just say so here.
> 
> A game update. I am still working on the rules at the moment. There is still alot for me to work on. So it might be a couple of weeks before the game starts. Just keep a eye out for any messages on this thread. Stating out 16 characters is going to take me a while!





Anything we can do as players to help?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Anything we can do as players to help?




Thanks you but no.    I just have to stat out a couple hundred agents, organizations, military units, etc


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jun 10, 2005)

Well...if you don't mind the fact I've never played a woman, before, I'm interested.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok you got it Mr. Prez!


----------



## James Heard (Jun 10, 2005)

You could always use the tremendously amazing technology of the future to um...change, after the game starts, sis.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jun 11, 2005)

Or I could just practice.

I'm sure Mother wouldn't approve...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2005)

Cool Gomez, I'll pop in daily and monitor things.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Cool Gomez, I'll pop in daily and monitor things.





You mean you don't already?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> You mean you don't already?



Ok, so I should have put a 'continue' in there, so sue me


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jun 11, 2005)

to-

"continue to"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 12, 2005)

pedant


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Barak (Jun 22, 2005)

So...  What's going on?


----------



## James Heard (Jun 22, 2005)

I think what's going on is that I'm going to bow out from lack of interest. If this game does get up and running I'll have long past my attention span for it by then. Everyone have fun, and good gaming!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

Well I'm still checking in, and am still keen. You've got to give Gomez a break, as he stated earlier he has a lot of PC's, NPC's and plots to pull together and it may take him a little time. Join another PbP and just monitor this one, from what I've seen of Gomez's past work it's gaurenteed to be fun ;-D>


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Everyone, 

 I just wanted to give everyone an update and it's not good. I have come to the conclusion that this project is just too big for me to handle at the moment. I don't want to start something that I will not be able to give it the full attention that the players deserve. So I am going to close down the game before it even gets started. Again I apologized to everyone who showed interest in the game. 

Gomez


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2005)

Ok then I'll delete him from my subscibed threads - thanks for the heads up mate, keep my addy and if it ever looks like showing life let me know

Cheers

Daz


----------

